# 30 cm Cube



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi!
This is my first planted tank.

Tank: 30x30x30cm
Filtration: Azoo Mignon 60
Lightning: 24 watt compact.
Substrate: ADA aquasoil Malaya and white sand.
Plants: Bolbitis, Eleocharis parvula, java moss, Microsorum "phillipine" (will be changed to Microsorum sp. Narrow later), E. tennelus and rotala rotundifolia.

Here´s a pic taken just after setup:









Constructive critique is aprecciated!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks a bit messy but on the other hand I love the layout. Try to fix the plants up and bit. Also I find it hard to get and good combination between rocks and plants but you've done a great job putting them together in your layout.:-D


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Good start.
It is a bit full for that sized tank IMO.
I would have liked to see the substrate not so evenly divided down the middle of the tank.
Perhaps some more red / brown on the very left of the white sand to create a river and maybe less white in the back opening up to the front.
Maybe a small amount of wood in the back left corner if you add some of the substrate over the white back there and a little less wood on the right side.

If you are content with it, leave it alone, I am just offering some suggestions, but each person has an idea of what they are trying to create and my suggestions may contradict what you are trying to accomplish, and if that is the case, ignore what I am saying.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for you comments!
I know it looks a bit messy now...

Your right about the substrate. I´ve changed it a bit so its not divided in the middle. But i don´t want to create a river or something like that. Want it to be like an island or a coast...


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

WoW! great improvement!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

looking good. what type of wood is that? Lately there have been many cubes on the forum. I like hem b/c the are more challenging to scape and you have to consider more viewable sides to the tank. Mine will be up and running soon.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

the tank really amazing now...cant wait to see the fish in it!!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for your comments
Marimoball: It´s red moor wood.
bratyboy: I´m not sure if I´m going to have any fish. Maybe only CRS shrimps...


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice! I have a 1ft cube too... but yours look bigger thanks to the thin branches... good choice!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

idk i would put maybe some fish in it maybe a pair of dwarf cichlids...rams...or maybe some cardinals? or glowlights?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

IMO its to small for the fishes you mentioned. But maybe some lampeyes or another killi species. Or boraras...


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Added some HC and diplidis today.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe this pic is better...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Great improvements. I like how this is going.
Look into some Micro Rasbora's like the Phoenix or the Chili, they both stay very small and have very little body mass, but they are VERY colorful

find both a little way down on this page
http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm

I have the Phoenix Rasbora and they are even better then the pic shows, So I can only imagine that the Chili Rasbora would be also, however the Phoenix stays under an inch and the Chili is a little over an inch, so if you are going for very small, then the Phoenix is the way to go. They might be small enough to leave baby Cherries alone. I am sure they would snack on a few, but I bet you could still grow some out with all the plant mass you have for cover.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

The link does´nt works for me...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmmmm
Works for me.
Oh well,
try

www.franksaquarium.com

Then look under Freshwater Fish then under Nano fish.
Maybe it will work, maybe not.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Strange... www.franksaquarium.com does´nt works either...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I get it even on the link in your post.

????????


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, here is the pics

Phoenix Rasbora









Chili Rasbora


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so i dont know why i didnt think of them earlier when it started but wow the galaxy rasboras would look AMAZING or the zebra ones heck why not both!?!?!? lol really think about them


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are Great fish, but I think the Red ones will bring out the greens in the tank.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! They are very beatyful!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

And they are VERY small, the pics might make them look bigger then they really are.
They are suited for your tank for sure.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I´ll go for a school of chili rasboras and some cherry or CRS shrimp.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow I see you clean up alot. Also the layout is much more pleasing as it looks like the wood is farther back and creats a more open view. I really think you improved alot. Only thing in my opinion is that back left corner it looks barren and I think it can use maybe another rock or plant.

Also I've never seen such a pretty little fish.=D>:surprised Great job!!!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for your comment theif!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Here´s a update, but the picture quality is bad as usual...


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a suggestion. Could you put a big java fern in th center of the wood?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay so my opinion would to not take away from the driftwood by putting anything in the center of it...i would maybe add a stem plant in the right corner in the back like maybe rotala or even maybe some crypt balansae...that would still go with the look i believe...the fish choice still is very nice i would like to get some myself for a small ten gallon or so...but im telling you the galaxy rasboras are the same size as the red ones your getting and they will not really match them but compliment them


----------

